# Pods or not



## jaskbunc (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a G# 1652 sc with Yamaha 60/40. The boat has a descent hole shot but was wondering if pods would help much with over all leveling of the boat and hole shots. If so are there any prefabricated pods that work well or should I have some made and welded on? Thanks in advance...


----------



## bilge247 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would try moving weight foward(gas battery,ect.) or mabye trim tabs.


----------



## red450r (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldnt be without them, Mine came from boyds welding


----------



## jaskbunc (Apr 5, 2012)

red450r said:


> I wouldnt be without them, Mine came from boyds welding


red450r do you have pictures of yours with the pods that I could see. How much does it help lift of the transom and hole shots? Have you have to move any weight forward having these?


----------



## red450r (Apr 7, 2012)

Ill get some pictures for you. When i bought my boat it had a 30hp on it and wouldnt plane out with me and my girlfriend sitting side by side. So i bought the pods, it would plane out then but i still wasnt happy so I moved up to the 40hp. I have a buddy with the same boat as ours that just made his own and he says they made a world of difference for him too. I havent moved any weight around yet but i do plan to put both batterys up front.


----------



## jaskbunc (Apr 7, 2012)

I will be anxious to see the pictures. Did you have issues with the bolts in the transom being in the way for the pods during install? Let me know if you end up putting the batteries forward I would like to see how you end up doing that. I am just concerned on where I would put them. What size pods did you use?


----------



## red450r (Apr 7, 2012)

I ground the heads down just a little.


----------



## red450r (Apr 11, 2012)

here ya go.






My next project is a tunnel


----------



## jaskbunc (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the pictures. Are those boyd's? If so what size are they?


----------



## red450r (Apr 11, 2012)

They are the step pods he sells on this page

https://www.boydwelding.com/category/products/float-pods


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2012)

Are they weld on or are they bolt on . I'm new , I really dont't know . How much lift does it give the back of the boat ?


----------



## red450r (Apr 17, 2012)

weld on. and im not exaclty sure on the lift but the boat floats with the water right at the top of the pods


----------

